# Mosquito lake Crappie Tournament May 7th



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's,

We had such a good turn out for our ice fishing tournament this winter that we have teamed up again with Linda at the Causeway Sporting Goods to run an open water Crappie tournament.

I have attached the entry and rules. 

We look forward to seeing eveyone this May.

If you have any questions please contact me at 614-361-5548.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like fun. Might have to check it out. Would like to see an open walleye event also.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

im sixteen and my partner would be 13..can we get into this tournament


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We require that one of the team members be an adult. It is because of the liabilty issue.

Sorry,

David


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Just checking to see who will be able to fish this event. 

We had over 42 teams in our Ice Fishing event and i hope that the soft water will bring in more teams.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

If you can not print an entry you can always stop by and pick one up at Causeway Sporting Goods.


----------

